
Condensed summary and analysis of Hillary's leaked Goldman Sachs paid speeches - empressplay
https://www.reddit.com/r/DNCleaks/comments/57oxlg/condensed_summary_and_analysis_of_hillarys_leaked/
======
ecommerceguy
Odd these emails don't get more airtime. Certainly are interesting reads.

